# Elderberry wine better dry or sweet??



## LarryW (Jun 27, 2010)

I have not ever tasted a fruit wine that was not backsweetened somewhat. Except for a great dry apple once. Couldnt tell it from white grape.
Is elderberry good dry? Can it compare to good grape wine? I think this would be handy to know before I make some. 
Larry:>:>:>Wow the sun finally came out!


----------



## Mud (Jun 27, 2010)

I like it both dry and sweet. Missus Mud prefers sweet. And we both like the dry oaked. Should have made more of that...


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2010)

Elderberry is one of not so many fruit wines IMO that is good every way there is. It tends to be the stronger fruits that are like this and the weaker ones need to be sweetened to appreciate them.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 30, 2010)

The elderberry I made from the Vinters Concentrate I made 3 1/2 gallons sweet, and a gallon semi-sweet and added oak. The oak is a good addition in this batch I think due to being more dry than sweet. Both are aging now.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 30, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Elderberry is one of not so many fruit wines IMO that is good every way there is. It tends to be the stronger fruits that are like this and the weaker ones need to be sweetened to appreciate them.



agreed. add sugar to your preference. the tongue is the most important winemaker tool


----------

